# Feedback on Conformation



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I contacted a gentleman a few weeks ago about a horse that had already been sold. I explained to him that I was a novice rider taking lessons and wanted something close to bombproof that would have potential for showing (hunter/jumper/event) for fun and trail riding. I also explained that though not a deal breaker, I love black horses. Anyhow, found this forum and decided to work on lessons and leasing a horse until I was ready. HOWEVER, he gave me a call today and sent these pics over. He's a 5 yr old TWH gelding. I'm not purchasing this horse because he's just not what I want, but I'm interested in getting a conformation critique to see if my intuition is right. This horse has never shown, but this guy is telling me he has great show potential and of course very calm and great on the trails. He said he's about 15.1hh, but doesn't look to be in the pictures standing next to the man. Ideally, I would like a horse between 15-16hh as I'm a fairly tall woman. His conformation doesn't look great to me, but it could just be bad pics and positioning? I'm in a learning phase here, so just curious to what others may see. Thanks!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

something looks extremely odd about his right hind hoof. club footed?? and definitely looks a lot smaller than 15hh unless the man next to him is extremely tall haha


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Chansu said:


> something looks extremely odd about his right hind hoof. club footed?? and definitely looks a lot smaller than 15hh unless the man next to him is extremely tall haha


That's exactly what I thought! The top of the horse's head is barely taller than his. The horse I'm taking lessons on is 15.1 and she looks much taller than him. I didn't even notice the hind hoof. I thought something looked off about the front, but didn't know if it was just how he was standing? He's asking $3500. :?


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

It's very hard to judge conformation in a casual shot like that. I don't know why sellers can't understand that. Or maybe they do. 

Conformation shots should be straight on, one from each side, one from the front, and one from the back. And the horse should be standing as square, or as squarely as he can.

Given that you're a new rider, please prioritize the horse's gentleness and temperament over his conformation. (Not saying you're not!) And take your instructor with you when you try a horse in person.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Never believe a person's statement of a horse's height until you actual stick the horse for yourself. There's a yearling stud colt for sale on my local Craigslist right now that they claim is 17+hh. Little guy is maybe 14hh...MAYBE.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I doubt any TWH will be a show prospect in hunter/jumper, as they often don't trot that well.

hard to say but right hind leg is held in an odd manner.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Cindyg said:


> It's very hard to judge conformation in a casual shot like that. I don't know why sellers can't understand that. Or maybe they do.
> 
> Conformation shots should be straight on, one from each side, one from the front, and one from the back. And the horse should be standing as square, or as squarely as he can.
> 
> Given that you're a new rider, please prioritize the horse's gentleness and temperament over his conformation. (Not saying you're not!) And take your instructor with you when you try a horse in person.


I am also weary of the fact that he is 4, almost 5 years old. Though he says this horse is very calm and laid back, I would prefer something a bit older that has seen and done it all.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

THIS is my dream horse, and if I could afford him, he would be on his way. 8 yr old grey andalusian gelding - 16.3hh amateur safe shown in hunt seat and with trail experience. Currently being used for beginner lessons.:shock:


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I personally would not buy a stick horse from this person. Show quality my you know what!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, my "dream horse" was a fine black horse with perfect training (I was 12). The horse I got? A 7 year old Cremello gelding that was trained pretty well albeit imperfectly but was the PERFECT first horse. He was imperfect conformation but he took care of his beginner/novice rider and seemed to know exactly WHEN to add a riding challenge. Had that horse for over 20 years until he had to be put down. Look past the looks my friend.. and get the RIGHT horse first. 

My first thought on this Bay is he is pretty nice. It appears he was caught with his right hind in the process of moving or going into a cocked position to rest it. Hunter and gaited horses do not mix well. That said, this horse seems to be put together pretty correctly _from what you can see._ He has decent withers, seems to have a good rear end even with him posed with his rear away from the camera. His neck ties well to his shoulder. Assuming I am correct about the hind leg just being caught at a bad moment I like him. OTOH if that is how the hind leg is all the time he probably has a club foot and is over angulated behind (a problem common to the breed). 

I recommend HIGHLY that you purchase a stick to measure horses. It could be the best $40 you ever spent. Measuring Stick Aluminum-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply It is very funny to show up at a sellers house and bring out the measuring stick. That 16HH horse they advertised is suddenly 15.2 hh and now you both know and if you REALLY like the horse the negotiations can start right there. LOL

In the end, your first horse should be very very broke. Most of the best first horses are over 10 years old. Retired show horses that can safely pack a beginner/novice are worth their weight in gold but usually do not cost what a finished, competition show horse will cost. 

Breed and color are not as important as decent (not perfect) conformation and great training. Sort of like buying a used car.. you may WANT that Red Porsche but it has been over driven and is going to cost you ever day you own it for the rest of its life. Better off to buy that used silver Honda Accord over there.. with some miles on it.. and good tires. Not as sexy but a great first car.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Elana said:


> Well, my "dream horse" was a fine black horse with perfect training (I was 12). The horse I got? A 7 year old Cremello gelding that was trained pretty well albeit imperfectly but was the PERFECT first horse. He was imperfect conformation but he took care of his beginner/novice rider and seemed to know exactly WHEN to add a riding challenge. Had that horse for over 20 years until he had to be put down. Look past the looks my friend.. and get the RIGHT horse first.
> 
> My first thought on this Bay is he is pretty nice. It appears he was caught with his right hind in the process of moving or going into a cocked position to rest it. Hunter and gaited horses do not mix well. That said, this horse seems to be put together pretty correctly _from what you can see._ He has decent withers, seems to have a good rear end even with him posed with his rear away from the camera. His neck ties well to his shoulder. Assuming I am correct about the hind leg just being caught at a bad moment I like him. OTOH if that is how the hind leg is all the time he probably has a club foot and is over angulated behind (a problem common to the breed).
> 
> ...


I agree, as my parents used to tell me ' it's about what you need not what you want! ' although you should also want the horse you're buying just make sure it's the right fit!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

if the man is 6'2" I think the horse looks 15H. Head hieght doesn't matter.
Hard to tell confo from those pics but looks like he gets the hide rode off him so to speak.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Aye...I realize it will be some time before I get my dream horse, although my age and the whole "life is short" thing always seems to whisper in my ear! lol. But honestly, my dream horse includes the rock solid temperament that would be suited to my level of riding first and looks second, but I wouldn't pull the trigger without my trainer's approval. Ideally, I would like him to be my forever horse since I'm in this for pleasure first and would consider showing for fun. I just want something that's going to have the potential for both.

Like I said, I'm in a learning phase here, and I know there's a lot of great experienced people on this board that can see things I can't when browsing horses. I figure the more I learn, the better!

Oh, and just for laughs, I asked him if the horse had ever been ridden English because that's what I was taking lessons on and he said, "I don't even know what that is, but he's a great horse!" Lol.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

churumbeque said:


> if the man is 6'2" I think the horse looks 15H. Head hieght doesn't matter.
> Hard to tell confo from those pics but looks like he gets the hide rode off him so to speak.


The man is definitely NOT 6'2. I would put him at 5'8 tops.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

***Update - New Pics****

So I just got a text from the same guy sending me updated pics of the TWH gelding. I gotta say, he looks like a completely different horse with the winter coat gone, but I still have some concerns with that back right foot? Thoughts?


----------

